# Pygmy Chain Sword Carpet



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've decided to diversify a view of one of my 10 gallons shrimp condo tank and plant a carpet there.
I had some Pygmy Chain Sword (_Echinodorus tenellus_) plants from another aquarium. So, I planted it in a new place. I've also put a small tiger lotus plant on a back.

Look at the pictures below


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

other than the scratches on the front glass, this tank looks great~~ extremely healthy plants and shrimp Igor!!


----------

